# Engineering



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Thu, 16 Dec 1999 22:52:45 -0500*
Hi , My name is Shawn Barber and i‘m going to Join the 31 CER  the 
Elgins  and I was wanting to know more about Engineering?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hi , My name is Shawn Barber and i‘m going to Join 
the 31 CER
 the Elgins and I was wanting to know more about Engineering?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Vinniekins" <vinniekins@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 17 Dec 1999 00:40:37 -0800*
Hey Shawn,
I‘m a sapper currently with the Sixth Field Enginnering Squadron 6FES  
North Vancouver, BC., and I‘ve went to Gagetown this summer to do my 
ql3‘s basic enginnering skills course.  I had the prilvilliage of 
working with people from your unit there.  What I heard is that you‘ve 
got an excellent unit out there....
anyhow, you wanted to know more about engineering right?  Well, you‘ll 
do lots of demolitions, obstacles wire or otherwise, assult boat 
crossing, bridging, mines and some water purification and stuff besides 
the basic infantry stuff...  demolitions are alwsome, you see stuff 
blown to bits.  Obstacles are okay--just watch out for the wires.  
Assult boats are fun you do this in your ql5, bridging involves lotsa 
heavy lifting, clearing mines are a bitch someone‘s gotta do them, and 
water purification is cool only a handful people in our unit knows how 
to work the machine.
How cool your ql3 is will depend on your instructors.  Our ql3 was okay, 
I heard bad stories on other courses..  The most common being the pt‘s 
not hard enough.  Every‘s experience is different.
In a nutshell, I think can‘t picture myself being anything else besides 
an engineer.  We do everything go where even infantry wouldn‘t dare, 
and best of all, we get to use explosives!!!  If you‘re asking whether 
or not you‘ve picked the right trade, answer is simple--you‘ve picked 
the best.
Sappers lead the way!!
-vin-
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: The Griffith Family
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Thursday, December 16, 1999 7:52 PM
  Subject: Engineering
  Hi , My name is Shawn Barber and i‘m going to Join the 31 CER  the 
Elgins  and I was wanting to know more about Engineering?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hey Shawn,
I‘m a sapper currently with the Sixth 
Field
Enginnering Squadron 6FES North Vancouver, BC., and I‘ve went
toGagetown this summer to do my ql3‘s basic enginnering skills
course. Ihad the prilvilliageof workingwith 
people from
yourunit there. What I heard is that you‘ve got an excellent 
unitout there....
anyhow, you wanted to know more about 
engineering
right? Well, you‘ll do lots of demolitions, obstacles wire or 
otherwise,
assult boat crossing, bridging, mines and some water purification and 
stuff
besides the basic infantry stuff... demolitions are alwsome, you 
see
stuff blown to bits. Obstacles are okay--just watch out for the
wires. Assult boats are fun you do this in your ql5, bridging 
involves
lotsa heavy lifting, clearing mines are a bitch someone‘s gotta do 
them, and
water purification is cool only a handful people in our unit knows how 
to work
the machine.
How cool your ql3 is will depend on 
your
instructors. Our ql3 was okay, I heard bad stories on other
courses.. The most common being the pt‘s not hard enough. 
Every‘s
experience is different.
In a nutshell, I think can‘t picture 
myself being
anything else besides an engineer. We do everything go where even 
infantry wouldn‘t dare, and best of all, we get to use 
explosives!!! If
you‘re asking whether or not you‘ve picked the right trade, answer is
simple--you‘ve picked the best.
Sappers lead the way!!
-vin-
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  The 
Griffith
  Family 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, December 16, 
1999 7:52
  PM
  Subject: Engineering

  Hi , My name is Shawn Barber and i‘m going to Join 
the 31
  CER  the Elgins and I was wanting to know more about 
Engineering?

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Timothy Gunn" <gunntimo@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 17 Dec 1999 06:12:21 PST*
Try the EME home page. here is a page. Try the Links here they should help 
you.
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca/ 
Timothy Gunn
Welcome to Butt **** Idaho.
Opinions are like *******s. Everyone has one.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ken pollard" <kenpollard@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Dec 1999 11:43:24 -0800*
The EME home page has nothing to do with being a field engineer, except for
the fact that we fix ‘em after you Break ‘em. The world of Electrical
Mechanical Engineering is more on the maintenance and modification of
equipment, plus some other stuff.
Ken
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Patterson" <chrisp@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 17 Dec 1999 16:36:50 -0600*
Actually, Div Recce leads the way........then Bde Recce......then Regt 
Recce 
Have to agree though..........Cmbt engineer is a good trade to be in if 
you like to stay busy
just my two cents. :
CP
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Vinniekins
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Friday, December 17, 1999 2:40 AM
  Subject: Re: Engineering
  Hey Shawn,
  I‘m a sapper currently with the Sixth Field Enginnering Squadron 
6FES  North Vancouver, BC., and I‘ve went to Gagetown this summer to 
do my ql3‘s basic enginnering skills course.  I had the prilvilliage 
of working with people from your unit there.  What I heard is that 
you‘ve got an excellent unit out there....
  anyhow, you wanted to know more about engineering right?  Well, you‘ll 
do lots of demolitions, obstacles wire or otherwise, assult boat 
crossing, bridging, mines and some water purification and stuff besides 
the basic infantry stuff...  demolitions are alwsome, you see stuff 
blown to bits.  Obstacles are okay--just watch out for the wires.  
Assult boats are fun you do this in your ql5, bridging involves lotsa 
heavy lifting, clearing mines are a bitch someone‘s gotta do them, and 
water purification is cool only a handful people in our unit knows how 
to work the machine.
  How cool your ql3 is will depend on your instructors.  Our ql3 was 
okay, I heard bad stories on other courses..  The most common being the 
pt‘s not hard enough.  Every‘s experience is different.
  In a nutshell, I think can‘t picture myself being anything else 
besides an engineer.  We do everything go where even infantry wouldn‘t 
dare, and best of all, we get to use explosives!!!  If you‘re asking 
whether or not you‘ve picked the right trade, answer is simple--you‘ve 
picked the best.
  Sappers lead the way!!
  -vin-
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: The Griffith Family
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Thursday, December 16, 1999 7:52 PM
    Subject: Engineering
    Hi , My name is Shawn Barber and i‘m going to Join the 31 CER  the 
Elgins  and I was wanting to know more about Engineering?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Actually, Div Recce leads the way........then Bde Recce......then 
Regt
Recce 
Have to agree though..........Cmbt engineer is a good trade to be 
in if you
like to stay busy
just my two cents. :
CP
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Vinniekins 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Friday, December 17, 1999 
2:40
  AM
  Subject: Re: Engineering

  Hey Shawn,

  I‘m a sapper currently with the Sixth 
Field
  Enginnering Squadron 6FES North Vancouver, BC., and I‘ve went
  toGagetown this summer to do my ql3‘s basic enginnering skills
  course. Ihad the prilvilliageof workingwith 
people
  from yourunit there. What I heard is that you‘ve got an 
excellent
  unitout there....

  anyhow, you wanted to know more about 
engineering
  right? Well, you‘ll do lots of demolitions, obstacles wire or
  otherwise, assult boat crossing, bridging, mines and some water 
purification
  and stuff besides the basic infantry stuff... demolitions are 
alwsome,
  you see stuff blown to bits. Obstacles are okay--just watch out 
for the
  wires. Assult boats are fun you do this in your ql5, bridging 
involves
  lotsa heavy lifting, clearing mines are a bitch someone‘s gotta do 
them, and
  water purification is cool only a handful people in our unit knows 
how to
  work the machine.

  How cool your ql3 is will depend on 
your
  instructors. Our ql3 was okay, I heard bad stories on other
  courses.. The most common being the pt‘s not hard enough. 
Every‘s
  experience is different.

  In a nutshell, I think can‘t picture 
myself being
  anything else besides an engineer. We do everything go where 
even
  infantry wouldn‘t dare, and best of all, we get to use 
explosives!!! If
  you‘re asking whether or not you‘ve picked the right trade, answer is
  simple--you‘ve picked the best.

  Sappers lead the way!!
  -vin-

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    The 
Griffith
    Family 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Thursday, December 16, 
1999 7:52
    PM
    Subject: Engineering

    Hi , My name is Shawn Barber and i‘m going to 
Join the 31
    CER  the Elgins and I was wanting to know more about 
Engineering?

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

